# My little survivor Katsa



## BonkersPo (Sep 17, 2014)

This is Katsa <3 she is approx 9 weeks old, I have had her for 5 days now
Unfortunately her other two sisters Misa (who I never got a chance to meet as she passed away in the pet store after only just arriving) 
And Shale (who passed away the very next day I brought her home) had died and left Katsa alone who is still currently sick 
But seems to be getting a little better from the antibiotics. I hope she continues to get better it's so sad hearing hearing her sneeze so much.


----------



## Rayne333 (Aug 29, 2014)

Adorable! My next ratties will be dumbo!


----------



## TatsuKitty (Feb 9, 2014)

what a precious little face! I hope she starts feelingbetter soon!


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

What a cutie


----------



## BonkersPo (Sep 17, 2014)

Thank you guys  and I hope so too


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

She is awfully cute, and I hope she makes it--what does your vet say, after seeing her?

I also hope that the pet store is being held financially responsible, for selling sick animals. I'd hate to think their abusive behavior towards rats will get financially rewarded, with zero consequences to them.


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

Makes one so angry to hear how pet stores can be so negligent! She is absolutely too gorgeous😊


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Katsa is gorgeous, we're happy to meet her. Sure she'll get much better now, hopefully quickly she's your little survivor after all !


----------

